# $7 "Water Clock" Arrives



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Desktop/paper weight, digital, "water clock" arrived. Just added tap water to the 3 separate compartments and off it went. Adjustments accomplished with the green buttons marked "M" and "S". Instructions state to use tap water rather than bottled and add a "little" salt if desired. 8 months operation claimed on one water fill-up.



















[imghttp://img573.imageshack.us/img573/1277/picture127m.jpg


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Intrigueing to say the least...........pray do tell some more.

I'm going to have to get one of those :notworthy:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Big Bad Boris said:


> Intrigueing to say the least...........pray do tell some more.
> 
> I'm going to have to get one of those :notworthy:


Got this one for $7 shipped (shipping was more than the product) on the One-Deal-a-Day site. You may want to periodically check the "daily deal" sites if you're looking to buy one. IMHO, the clock would not be worth purchasing if a price, including shippping, exceeding a single digit was involved.


----------

